
Twitter: We Are Not Keeping WikiLeaks Out of Trending Topics - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2010/12/06/wikileaks-twitter-censorship/
======
jim_h
Companies are trying (or are encouraged) to keep away from WL. Amazon,
EasyDNS, Paypal, SwissPost Bank.. they're going to find reasons to deny WL.

